# ATI HD6950 no work with Xorg.

## KingYes

I'm install the fresh gentoo, but i can't run the xorg.

with xf86-driver-ati its not work, so i check with ati-driver (11.4) and not work atm.

this is my xorg.0.log:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/386985/

and this is my .config (2.6.38-r5):

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/386986/

so what i can to do?

----------

## krinn

i know 0 with ati but as none wish to help you

```

[   236.716] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   236.716] dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

[   236.716] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[ 
```

libglx.so isn't found, that lib is provide by xorg-server but cannot be found

you should try

```
eselect opengl list
```

i'm not sure of what you should pickup for ati, try pickup xorg-x11 

and even you have only 1 choice, pickup that choice (1 choice doesn't mean it's activate, just you can pickup one)

----------

## KingYes

i set to ati and X work.

how i can to know if i have 3D?

```
localhost ~ # fgl_glxgears

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

17455 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3491.000 FPS

19954 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3990.800 FPS

localhost ~ # fglrxinfo

display: :0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series

OpenGL version string: 4.1.10666 Compatibility Profile Context
```

and this is my last Xorg.0.log:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/387311/

----------

## krinn

it looks ok for me, but you can simply run glxgears or any 3D applications

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

should answer yes

----------

## KingYes

I press you my full glxinfo, and not have direct.. so what is mean?

----------

## krinn

i'm not sure you should grep it with an ATI card, i suppose it should, anyway i suppose the fgl_glxgears won't work if it wasn't ok, so (for me) it looks good

----------

## krinn

grrrr, you're not helping  :Smile: 

told you i know 0 about ATI, but from that thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-877899-highlight-.html emerging frglx, portage is telling the user to set. Couldn't knew that if you don't tell it (and you should have catch that yourself)

```
 * To switch to ATI OpenGL, run "eselect opengl set ati"

```

Try it.

If it doesn't work, you might need an ati user help, i'm still surprise none come to gave you an hand, nobody's got ATI card anymore ?

----------

## KingYes

Ohh, i so sorry.

Its just work, don't know if its ok or not.

In fgl_glxgears i get 3000-4000FPS, and in Ubuntu this tool i get 60FPS.

Is it ok?

----------

## krinn

lol this time it looks ok

----------

